# Cycle Progress



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Day 9, dosed 1 tsp ammonia this morning and will dose again on 7/15. 

Just got out the API kit and tested:

pH 7.2
high pH 7.4

Why do you test both?

ammonia 1 ppm
trites somewhere between 2 and 5 ppm (these color charts are not very accurate!)
trates 5 ppm

My tetra strip says chlorine is up to 1 ppm and total alk has decreased to 80 from 180 on 7/9, day 7. It's interesting to note that the strip showed both nitrites and nitrates as off the charts. Nitrites were a darker pink than the highest level shown on the comparison chart. Not sure what to make of the difference between the readings. 

How am I doing?


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

If you are using the API master test kit make sure you are following the directions closely. For testing nitrates make sure you shake the bottle as long as the instructions recommends. I even bang it on the counter top a few times, there are flakes that settle in the bottom and its important to loosen them up.


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

I watch a video as I do it and shook it vigorously for 30 seconds. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

fishlips said:


> Day 9, dosed 1 tsp ammonia this morning and will dose again on 7/15.
> 
> Just got out the API kit and tested:
> 
> ...


Most don't use both high and "normal" ph test.They just pick the one they need.If your water is in normal range no need to test high.
All readings sound like you are doing well,BUT I am concerned about having a chlorine reading?Are you using any water treatments(like prime or amquel)?They are both safe to use during cycling and definately a better option than allowing chlorine into tank(it will kill bacteria).
In general most here feel the test strips to be pretty inaccurate so alomost any reading from them is questionable.If you do keep using them I hope you don't dip them into your tank!Remove a small amount of tank water dip in that and dispose of water.
Sounds like you are very close to completely cycled!


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks, that's just I wanted to know. I did treat with Prime when I filled the tank. I'll treat again today. What would cause that?

Oh and wow, thanks for the no dip in tank tip. I have been dipping them straight in. No more!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You,me and Charles(inkmaker) are probly the only people with chlorine test kits .Any pool store will have one godd enough for others who are curious.
I can't even think of one reason to get a false positive reading for chlorine.I prep all my water in rubbermaid garbage cans so I dump the proper amount of prime/safe into barrel and by the time the can is filled it test 0.The prime works basically instantly.


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

It's strange that it reads for chlorine at all and that's the major reason I posted the numbers yesterday. It tested 0 on day 1. I use the Tetra dip strips just because they have the chlorine and hardness tests and the API Master doesn't.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most test strips can be innacurate so if that is how you are testing for chlorine it is possible your reading could be false?I have an liquid kit I got from Charles,but pool stores sell the same thing.Even just the reagent(only $2) and any tube should work.Mine uses 10ml water with 3 drops so that is 2x the line in API test vials.
Long and short if you used the right amount of prime I'm 99% sure you don't have any chlorine,like I said I have tested just to see how quick it works and it is basically instant!Chlorine can't come back it has to be added,via bleech or PP or some other "oxidiser".
That and chlorine does evaporate in 24 hours,BUT chloramine does not.Chlormine is removed with prime also and worst case is you would have a low ammonia reading as it is chlorine and ammonia that make chloramine.


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks. The strips have always shown 0 chlorine whenever I've used them, in this tank or my other, until today. Weird. Anyway, I've treated with Prime today just to be sure. Should be fine now.


----------

